# Any changes for ECC-B at the airports for 2022?



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi Folks

Hope you are all good and well. My wife, son, and I plan to finally get a 3-week trip out of the country this Xmas and our first since 2019 due to Covid. She is Filipino, I am a 13a and my son is a dual national. 

Up until all the commotion about special visa passes and having to troop down to the BI Main office for your pass etc,( I think last year), I presumed the 13a, (and other visas such as a work visa) exit process is unchanged.

That means go to the BI kiosk at the terminal, present the ACR card, tickets, and passport, pay your money (2.8k), and get your exit clearance receipt.

Can anyone tell me if this has changed for temporarily leaving the country in 2022 for said visa categories? I noticed I had a stamp on my 2022 annual report receipt saying retain this if you plan to leave the country which is a new development so I thought it worth double-checking.

Also, anyone who went in and out recently can let me know what they experienced that would be most useful for my planning.

cheers


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

marcusd said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Hope you are all good and well. My wife, son, and I plan to finally get a 3-week trip out of the country this Xmas and our first since 2019 due to Covid. She is Filipino, I am a 13a and my son is a dual national.
> 
> ...


So let me make sure I understand more about your last time in country, it was in 2019?

If this is the case, your penalty fee's for not checking in yearly from Jan - Feb will be around 14,000 pesos only at the Philippine Bureau of Immigration or a PBI Satellite Office that can handle this.

You'll be stuck in the Philippines until all immigration fees are paid.

Is your ACR/13a Permanent Resident card still valid? They have to be renewed every 5 years and the renewal process can take from a month to two months plus for your new card issued.

This gets worse... If you don't take care of the fines the fee's continue to rack up, they don't stop.

Hopefully none if this will be an issue but like you mentioned, your stay is only 3 weeks and maybe you have to return for work.


----------



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

Oh no it's the other way around, we have been living here for 15 years and this is our first time going out of the Philippines since 2019 or just before Covid. All our affairs are in order. 

We just wanted to check if there are any changes to the ECC-B recently as mentioned above which was., in 2019, a fairly simple ACr card/passport and 2.8k for the ECC-B receipt. Being based in Palawan we rarely go to Manila these days so a bit out of the loop.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

That's good news, I haven't heard any issues with ECC-B and it sounds like you're all set for a visit.

Here's the current PBI link for ECC:
PBI EEC


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

marcusd said:


> Oh no it's the other way around, we have been living here for 15 years and this is our first time going out of the Philippines since 2019 or just before Covid. All our affairs are in order.
> 
> We just wanted to check if there are any changes to the ECC-B recently as mentioned above which was., in 2019, a fairly simple ACr card/passport and 2.8k for the ECC-B receipt. Being based in Palawan we rarely go to Manila these days so a bit out of the loop.


There is actually some good news for a lot of legal residents who need ECC-B. My last one was also in late 2019 at the airport. At that time, only a few offices could do ECC-B. Now there are quite a few more that do ECC-B, so if you are near one, you can get it done at the local BI office before you travel. This list is not known to be accurate, so make sure you call before you try, unless you are very close to the office. Looks like they do it at Puerto Princesa BI.

https://immigration.gov.ph/images/D...2022_Yr/01_Jan/2022Jan25_DirOfTransaction.pdf

Unfortunately for me I will probably have to do the next one at the airport, because the 3 offices closest to me (Olongapo, Batangas and Angeles) are not doing them, as far as I know. I have only done one in Manila and the line was long, so allow time. I have done 2 or 3 at Clark and it was very quick back then.

Don't forget about your travel tax. Does your son qualify for the child discount? p810 instead or p1620. Unfortunately, if you include it with the ticket or pay it online, you can't get the discount, as far as I know. I have two kids so I get it at the airport.


----------



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

Hi DonAndAbby, 

Interesting, I always did the ECC-B at the airport in terminal 3 for short-haul Asian flights as they had the desk at the diplomat's kiosk and it was super fast. You just gave your ACR card, cash, passport, and tickets, they processed it right there and then in 1-2 mins and gave you a receipt. Been like that for years.

I presume then the field office in PPC is the same process? Never thought of going there for it. I much preferred the diplomats kiosk as you bypassed the huge immigration kiosk queues that everyone else goes to.

We will have to pay the travel tax separately yes, airline didn't include it and he is aged 13 so unsure if he qualifies for child discount.

cheers


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

marcusd said:


> Hi DonAndAbby,
> 
> Interesting, I always did the ECC-B at the airport in terminal 3 for short-haul Asian flights as they had the desk at the diplomat's kiosk and it was super fast. You just gave your ACR card, cash, passport, and tickets, they processed it right there and then in 1-2 mins and gave you a receipt. Been like that for years.
> 
> ...


We were on Philippine Airlines going to NZ last time in Dec. 2019, going to NZ, and a few weeks before the flight they switched the NZ flight to terminal one. I had to wait in a line for 20 minutes or so. That was my only experience with ECC-B at Manila.

At Clark, both times I was directed to a small office next to the BI checkpoint and I was the only one there. Just a few minutes.

Unfortunately, I just looked at the Tieza website and the discount rate is only up to 12 years old. The good thing is, you can get the reduced rate online now.


----------



## marcusd (Aug 10, 2021)

Yeah, 2019 was my last international departure also. 

So since there doesn't seem to be any official changes in the ECC-B process for 13a I am going to presume then I can just pony up to the kiosk in terminal 3 as normal and pay my money, get the receipt and then go through, (T3 has a low queue BI desk beside the Clearance desk which is very helpful as you don't have to rejoin the huge queues at the main BI kiosks).

Ah, good thinking, will go pay my tax now then to beat that age thing as my son is 13 in June and we are flying out Dec 2022 - thanks!


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

So first time leaving country under my permanent 13a. Two questions:

1. Can I show a One-Way ticket or does it need to be round-trip. Probably will only be gone for 6 weeks but not sure so don't want to commit to a round trip ticket with specific date..

2. I still do not have my current ACR card. Been back to the Angeles BI office multiple times but they always say it is not available yet. Even have my number to call/text when it comes in. 13a was issued July 2021 so that is how long I have been without it. So should I get my ECC-B at the Angeles Office (where ACR is supposed to be) instead of chancing it at the airport day of departure?

Thanks, Tim


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

PBI ECC

Contact the Philippine Bureau of Immigration through their Offical Facebook page and are you able Tom to get through to the PBI because I had my card renewed last June and it only took a month.

Another thing to note is that the PBI doesn't contact us. So? The Satellite Office, what are they telling you?


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Another thing to note is that the PBI doesn't contact us. So? The Satellite Office, what are they telling you?


I think since I had been there at least 3 different times to see if my ACR card was available they decided to take my cell# and said they would call me when it comes in. That was in Feb during my annual check-in. Even if it does come in I doubt they will call.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I think since I had been there at least 3 different times to see if my ACR card was available they decided to take my cell# and said they would call me when it comes in. That was in Feb during my annual check-in. Even if it does come in I doubt they will call.


Zep have you called the main office to heck with this Satellite branch and see if it's ready for pick up, do you still have the slip? If not here's the number 525-7557 so if you're dialing outside of Manila it's 2- you're internet provider single-digit number addition list below and then 525 - 7557. So If I have this right you'd dial (2 - 6 - 525 - 7557) if you're using Converge.

*3* - for Bayan Telecommunications Inc.
*5* - for Telecommunications Technologies Philippines Inc.
*6* - for ABS-CBN Convergence Inc.
*7* - for Globe Telecommunication, Inc.
*8* - for Philippine Long Distance Telephone Company (PLDT)

If they have your card and they should have it by now so I'd go pick it up, make an online appointment just in case if you still have time if not I'd ask the PBI if you can exit without your ACR card, it appears you need it IAW PBI ECC link I posted above.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Zep have you called the main office to heck with this Satellite branch and see if it's ready for pick up, do you still have the slip? If not here's the number 525-7557 so if you're dialing outside of Manila it's 2- you're internet provider single-digit number addition list below and then 525 - 7557. So If I have this right you'd dial (2 - 6 - 525 - 7557) if you're using Converge.
> 
> *3* - for Bayan Telecommunications Inc.
> *5* - for Telecommunications Technologies Philippines Inc.
> ...


Thanks MCA, I just heard back from the BI's facebook page and they said I should apply for a "ACR ICARD WAIVER". Not sure what that is but it might be another payment and trip to a BI office. They also gave me a different number to call to check on my ACR card. 

Looks like I will not be buying my airline ticket until this is figured out. Might take months. Trapped in the Philippines! lol Guess I should of stuck with the Balikbayan 1 year - at least then I would not be a prisoner to an ECC-x. haha


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Found this on the ACR ICARD WAIVER
https://immigration.gov.ph/services/alien-registration/acr-i-card-waiver

I might as well just get my original card that they owe me as this would require going to Manila and paying 1000p for the waiver.

Guess I will start making some calls tomorrow.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Thanks MCA, I just heard back from the BI's facebook page and they said I should apply for a "ACR ICARD WAIVER". Not sure what that is but it might be another payment and trip to a BI office. They also gave me a different number to call to check on my ACR card.
> 
> Looks like I will not be buying my airline ticket until this is figured out. Might take months. Trapped in the Philippines! lol Guess I should of stuck with the Balikbayan 1 year - at least then I would not be a prisoner to an ECC-x. haha


Sorry to hear that Zep, you know sometimes dealing with these Satellite Offices isn't smooth, they dropped the ball on you. The nearest Satellite Office to me also dropped the ball a couple of times, they charged me twice for checking in lol... they asked me for my 310 pesos and then called me into the office (they've changed since then with remodeling) and asked me again lol... also they have a tendency to lose those check-in receipts and so they didn't register that I checked in last year, that'll be an additional 3,000 pesos if you don't have a receipt to back it up with, actually, it can amount to 4,000 pesos plus per year missing the check-ins, there are at least 3 different fine charges per year, I was gone for 3 years and my penalty was 14,000 pesos, my card was still valid, can you believe that.

Good thing is that you have your ACR card completed you just need the card issued now. The ACR card also allows you to travel without the wife and no more worries with the Visa. As I mentioned, I went back to the US and worked for 3 years and came back and didn't need a return ticket, I showed the Airline staff my Permanent Resident Visa and that was good enough.

Okay, so I hope that with the new phone number you can get some help or at least find out what the status of your card is if you have the time could you also send me that extra phone number I'll update our Useful Links for Expats page, if not no worries.

Here's the information on the ACR card waiver: ACR Card waiver

ACR Card frequently asked questions


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> So first time leaving country under my permanent 13a. Two questions:
> 
> 1. Can I show a One-Way ticket or does it need to be round-trip. Probably will only be gone for 6 weeks but not sure so don't want to commit to a round trip ticket with specific date..
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain that when leaving the Philippines on a 13a that a one way ticket is fine. I think the only concern with 13a is spending too much time out of the Philippines, but that is a long time, like 6 months or more, at least. You can ask BI Facebook about one way if you want to make sure.

Seems like Angeles is a mess with ACR cards. This is not your fault and that waiver was meant for when a 13a recipient needs to travel right after 13a approval, not 9 months later. Keep pursuing. Use that phone number. The ACR office at Intramuros should be able to say if it was issued, and it should have been issued months ago. Another guy had the same situation. He had his ticket and luckily the ACR card arrived one week before travel.

I'm fairly certain Angeles BI does not do ECC-B. You can ask, but the same guy I mentioned above said they do not a month or two ago. The window marked ECC is for ECC-A only. Getting ECC-B at the airport is not an issue unless you arrive very late. See posts above.

If you want to take a drive, I saw that Balanga City BI is doing ECC-B now. Call first. Very small office with no crowds. I got my 13A permanent there.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I called manila and they said my card was issued. I said where is it and they checked at said it is in Angeles as of February. I guess it showed up after my annual check-in and they did not call. So called Angeles just to make sure and they said they have it. Just took a couple of phone loads to get thru all that.

Now I go to buy my ticket and my credit card was cancelled. I guess I should have used it a few times at Amazon or something once in a while. Oh well I will just pay cash for the ticket at a travel agency. Just another thing to figure out while in the US.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> Now I go to buy my ticket and my credit card was cancelled. I guess I should have used it a few times at Amazon or something once in a while. Oh well I will just pay cash for the ticket at a travel agency. Just another thing to figure out while in the US.


Philippine Airlines has some other payment options, if you are going with them. I think you can pay at a PAL office and last time we paid with Dragonpay because my CC would not work.

You are in Angeles area, right? If you happen to be in the area, can you see if the Philippine Airlines ticket office at Diamond Springs hotel is open again? They don't have the phone # listed on the PAL website but it says they are open again. The one at Clark airport is still closed and I need to visit an office to take care of a complicated rebooking.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> Thanks everyone. I called manila and they said my card was issued. I said where is it and they checked at said it is in Angeles as of February. I guess it showed up after my annual check-in and they did not call. So called Angeles just to make sure and they said they have it. Just took a couple of phone loads to get thru all that.
> 
> Now I go to buy my ticket and my credit card was cancelled. I guess I should have used it a few times at Amazon or something once in a while. Oh well I will just pay cash for the ticket at a travel agency. Just another thing to figure out while in the US.


Whenever I used my Credit Card for the first time the purchase was blocked along with my card so all I had to do was call my bank and tell them I was on an extended vacation and they unlocked my credit card for purchases overseas, so what I'm trying to say is you could try calling your bank and have the card unlocked.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

DonAndAbby said:


> Philippine Airlines has some other payment options, if you are going with them. I think you can pay at a PAL office and last time we paid with Dragonpay because my CC would not work.
> 
> You are in Angeles area, right? If you happen to be in the area, can you see if the Philippine Airlines ticket office at Diamond Springs hotel is open again? They don't have the phone # listed on the PAL website but it says they are open again. The one at Clark airport is still closed and I need to visit an office to take care of a complicated rebooking.


Actually I am in Tarlac about 80km north of Angeles. I just use the BI office in Angeles because it is in the MarQuee Mall right off the NLEX. So I don't stray but 1km from the toll road. Sorry but not near me.

I think I am going to fly thru Tokyo or Seoul as it only adds about 2hrs to the direct PAL flight and it is half the price. Not sure what I will fly on the return.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> Whenever I used my Credit Card for the first time the purchase was blocked along with my card so all I had to do was call my bank and tell them I was on an extended vacation and they unlocked my credit card for purchases overseas, so what I'm trying to say is you could try calling your bank and have the card unlocked.


Unfortunately it got cancelled. I also had the blocking when trying to use it here and that is probably why it went unused for a few years. I used to pay TurboTax with the card but stopped that once the free versions from the IRS came out.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Zep said:


> I think I am going to fly thru Tokyo or Seoul as it only adds about 2hrs to the direct PAL flight and it is half the price. Not sure what I will fly on the return


I have been monitoring Google flights for Clark and Manila to both Los Angeles and Dallas. Can't find anything cheap and the prices keep going up. Started at 4-5k for family of 5 and now all around 7k. Scoot / Singapore Air out of Clark pops up with a good fare once in a while, if you don't mind the longer flight time via Singapore.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

The BI website said an ECC-B was good for a year. Does that mean you can reenter up to a year in the future? If you are out of the country when it is time to do the annual registration do they get upset when you return? Do you get to make up for the missed registration with out penalties? Do they expect you to register online from you other country? Assume I have a 13a visa and ACR card when getting ECC-B at airport.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> The BI website said an ECC-B was good for a year. Does that mean you can reenter up to a year in the future? If you are out of the country when it is time to do the annual registration do they get upset when you return? Do you get to make up for the missed registration with out penalties? Do they expect you to register online from you other country? Assume I have a 13a visa and ACR card when getting ECC-B at airport.


Late reporting definitely results in penalties. I thought I read somewhere that you hand in you ACR at the airport on the way out.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> The BI website said an ECC-B was good for a year. Does that mean you can reenter up to a year in the future? If you are out of the country when it is time to do the annual registration do they get upset when you return? Do you get to make up for the missed registration with out penalties? Do they expect you to register online from you other country? Assume I have a 13a visa and ACR card when getting ECC-B at airport.


EEC-B is for exiting, not entering. I believe you can use it for multiple trips in the one year period.

I don't recall seeing the "What if I am out of the country during the annual reporting period?" answered before. That would be a good one to throw at the BI Facebook page.

They don't take your ACR card at the airport, but of course they are recording your personal information on departure, and at reentry, they probably are capable of tracking your total time out of the country.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Found this old press release on immigration.gov.ph site
The ECC-B, Mison said, is being issued by the Bureau to holders of Immigrant and Non-Immigrant visas with valid ACR I-Cards and are leaving the country temporarily. It is a single-use receipt issued to evidence their Special Return Certificate (SRC) (for Non-Immigrants) or Reentry Permit (RP) (for Immigrants) which is valid for one (1) year. It may be secured at the BI Main Office or in the airport upon departure

This is the year reference I was asking about. Is this re-entry permit still a thing?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> Found this old press release on immigration.gov.ph site
> The ECC-B, Mison said, is being issued by the Bureau to holders of Immigrant and Non-Immigrant visas with valid ACR I-Cards and are leaving the country temporarily. It is a single-use receipt issued to evidence their Special Return Certificate (SRC) (for Non-Immigrants) or Reentry Permit (RP) (for Immigrants) which is valid for one (1) year. It may be secured at the BI Main Office or in the airport upon departure
> 
> This is the year reference I was asking about. Is this re-entry permit still a thing?


Amcan, we as 13a Visa Permanent Residents don't need to worry about a return as long as your ACR card hasn't expired, they are valid for 5 year's.

If you miss the annual check in from Jan - Feb you'll start acquiring penalty fees which end up amounting to nearly 4000 pesos per year, so if your late by a couple months for annual check in the fee will be something like 1,800 pesos, break down of fees will be 1000 pesos per year late fee, 200 pesos per month fee (2000 peso max per year) and then the express fee of 500 pesos per year. 

(Note) Annual check in fee is 310 pesos bring in exact change if possible.

*You will never turn in your ACR at the airport *unless you are leaving for good or your card is about to expire and you don't plan on coming back to the Philippines for several years, if your a few months late and your card has expired you might be able to work it out with the PBI. You can't handle or pay fee's outside of the Philippines at any PBI consulate office either.

Once you turn in the ACR card that's it you won't aquire anymore fee's but you lose your Visa status you'll have to do the whole process all over again if you decide to live here.

I left for 3 years and my ACR was still valid and when I returned the PBI Officer told me to go to the Main Office or i think the Satellite offices will work within a week and my fees amounted to 14,000 pesos.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

Seems like this is very messy as a solution. What is the benefit of the ACR card? If seems the balikbayan visa is still a better option to all of the choices as long as I travel with my wife. And if the 1 year is up but we can't go we pop down to the BI office and get a six month extension. The way the BI page reads you can get extensions until 3 years then they might ask for additional documentation. Do I really need an ACR card and a permanent visa if I don't travel very often? It seems that they didn't allow any visa holders back in the country when the first lockdown started, only citizens were allowed. Then balikbayan, which included spouses. 
And if my wife dies the 13A is void unless I have a child that can take over sponsoring me. If not then only SRRV and 10k in a bank plus high fees. 
Does Philhealth require the ACR card? That seems to be the only thing I have not been able to get so far with one.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> Seems like this is very messy as a solution. What is the benefit of the ACR card? If seems the balikbayan visa is still a better option to all of the choices as long as I travel with my wife. And if the 1 year is up but we can't go we pop down to the BI office and get a six month extension. The way the BI page reads you can get extensions until 3 years then they might ask for additional documentation. Do I really need an ACR card and a permanent visa if I don't travel very often? It seems that they didn't allow any visa holders back in the country when the first lockdown started, only citizens were allowed. Then balikbayan, which included spouses.
> And if my wife dies the 13A is void unless I have a child that can take over sponsoring me. If not then only SRRV and 10k in a bank plus high fees.
> Does Philhealth require the ACR card? That seems to be the only thing I have not been able to get so far with one.


Amcan you read everything correctly, you seem to have a grasp on how things work, but if for some reason you have to travel back to your homeland alone (Balikbayan) and then in a lockdown you'll have to go through all these procedures to prove you are married and then clear it through the Philippine Consulate with what will amount to an EED document issued from that Consulate allowing you entry back into the Philippines or if you and your wife exit they'll block you until they feel it's safe to allow certain residents a return, so a costly endeavor if you have no place to stay and then end up renting.

Why these Immigration rules have to be so tough I don't know, or I just don't want to speculate the reasons, because so far there doesn't seem to be any plan to streamline the process, the process of Immigration over the years has changed very little... but if you aren't prepared to retire and remain in the Philippines you shouldn't come here, that's really the story, if you still travel and run around and have homes and cars elsewhere you shouldn't come here this isn't a very good place to become a Snow Bird in fact probably the worst spot.

Currently, the Balikyban visa is and appears to be around but what happens when they decide they don't want it anymore? and then what about your health, always having to travel here and there with your spouse and costs in order to keep up your status.

In final I've done my best over the years to inform and to get the message out that the PBI is very tough and several of our fellow Expats were left out of the country and not allowed to return because they hadn't finalized their Visa status or marriages, they seemed to focus more on their homes and other issues which make sense but the main issue is your Immigration status and nothing else until that's completed, so I do feel for you guys and your families but I did warn way before Covid hit that time is critical the wheels move so slowly and yes it's still a 3rd world developing nation.


.


----------



## amcan13 (Sep 28, 2021)

I concur, this is not a country to come in the winter and leave in the summer for years without risk. I have only one trip that I will have to make back to the United States, to complete the citizenship process for our son we are adopting here. I think in the end I will go with the 13A visa. I am finishing up the NBI clearance right now. I got a Barangay clearance and a police clearance already, yes I know they are not required for the NBI or visa. Everything seems to be online, I submitted my NBI application and will go collect it in June. Then off to BI office for next step. The fees seem reasonable so far. I hope to be all done in the 2 years, and have my permanent 13A and ACR all ready for my trip to USA for that adoption paperwork. The US fees are not reasonable but you have to pay.
Personally I don't see the balikbyan visa going anyplace. The main purpose is for its own citizens to use to get into the country without having a passport and it allows husband's and kids to tag along. I Think if I was outside the Philippines during another pandemic I would be cooling my heels waiting a while for them to reopen to non-citizens. Best to stay put and tend to your banana trees.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

amcan13 said:


> I think in the end I will go with the 13A visa.


You answered my question before I asked it. I was not sure if you had a 13a already or you were comparing. I had to make the same decisions. 

I was on a tourist visa for about 4 years. That was easy enough especially after they started six month extensions. Now, some are getting hassled about staying on tourist for too long. And of course the pandemic trapped some who were on tourist visas.

Considered SRRV. It would have been a big deposit in my case and I still have never heard of someone getting their deposit back. Already had a house and didn't need a condo or another house. For a veteran, SRRV might be a great choice.

Balikbayan is great for some. I used it once or twice before I got 13a. We like to travel a lot anyway, but when you have 3 kids, travel gets more difficult. Not so easy for the wife and hubby to fly over to Hong Kong or another place just to renew the BB.

So, 13A is was. Not happy about ECC-B fees and travel tax, but I live with it.


----------

